# Missing Teeth!



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I have two RBPs. They seem to have jackolantern teeth. One has teeth from the middle of their mouth to the right side lol. nothing on the left.

Why do they loose teeth and how does this happen?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

it happens throughout their lives, new ones will come in soon.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

like Nzac said it just happens...like sharks the continually loose and grow new teeth...no worries


----------

